# Which light should I get 4 my 75g



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I found these 2 lights just dont know which to get. I think the one might b over kill but it has a built in timer that I like.
48" T5 HO Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 3x 54W Timer | eBay
This one is a 3 bulb 162w one that will give me 2.16wpg & timer. I would swap out the middle bulb for a pink bulb.

And this one is a 2 bulb 108w which will give me 1.44wpg
48" T5 HO Aquarium Light Strip Hood Plant 6500K 108W | eBay

Or should I just wait till mid sept to get this one which also is 108w and get it with 1 white & 1pink bulb

T5-ho 4ft / 2LAMP Aquarium lighting



Other question since I only have the single 40w light on there now should I have it turned on longer or still keep it around 8 hrs a day 
*c/p*


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

2-54W, T5HO is all you need for that tank and that still may require you to go with CO2.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So JR do u think I should be leaveing my 40w light on longer since its only 40w? I think im gonna just wait n get the 1 from fishneedit.com. It looks sturdier n ive actually seen a couple of reviews.n videos of people using them on reef tanks so it dhould work fine for freash water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> So JR do u think I should be leaveing my 40w light on longer since its only 40w? I think im gonna just wait n get the 1 from fishneedit.com. It looks sturdier n ive actually seen a couple of reviews.n videos of people using them on reef tanks so it dhould work fine for freash water.


I don't know how long you leave your light on, so I don't know. But, I would guess you'd want somewhere in the 8-10hr range. Just remember when you get the new light, you may need to adjust that time.


----------

